# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Կոկտեյլներ

## Adam

Սիրու՞մ եք կոկտեյլներ: Ալկոհոլային, կամ ոչ ալկոհոլային: Գրեք թե ինչ տեսակի կոկտեյլներ եք սիրում և ինչով:  :Wink:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կայպիրինյա-նա լավը  :Love:  Լայմով մանավանդ..  :Smile: 

Ու Արյունոտ Մերի՝ եթե լավ ա սարքած  :Smile:  Ոնց որ Ցենտրալում, ասենք  :Blush:

----------


## aerosmith

քանի որ ես էլ եմ կոկտեյլների սիրահար, կխնդրեմ, որ գրեք ձեր սիրած կոկտեյլների պատրաստման եղանակները :Smile:

----------


## comet

ՄՈԿԿՈ-ԿՈԿՏԵՅԼ

0.5 լ կաթ
300 մլ թունդ սև սուրճª քամած կամ լուծվող սուրճ
4 ճաշի գդալ վանիլային կամ սուրճի պաղպաղակ
Բոլորը խառնել հարիչով 1 րոպե:


ՄՐԳԻ ԿՈԿՏԵՅԼ

1 լ կաթ
1 մեծ բանան
2 տանձ
50 մլգ մրգի օշարակ
4 ճաշի գդալ մանրած սառույց

Սառույցի վրա դնել մրգի կտրատած կտորները, լցնել օշարակը, ավելացնել կաթ և խառնել հարիչով 2 րոպե:


ԽՆՁՈՐԻ ԿՈԿՏԵՅԼ

400 մլ կաթ
400 մլ խնձորի հյութ
2 խնձոր
2 գդալ կիտրոնի հյութ
50 գր պեսոկ
10 գր դարչին

Մաքրած, կտրտած խնձորը հարիչով տրորել, ավելացնել հյութ, կաթ, պեսոկ, դարչին և կիտրոնի հյութ: Խառնել 1 րոպե:

----------


## Apsara

Կոնյակով շատ համեղ կոկտեյլներ գիտեմ, պատրաստման եղանակը շատ հեշտ է, միայն գրամները պիտի ճիշտ լցնեք

1. 2 կուբիկ սառույց, 50 գրամ կոնյակ, ու վրան կոկա-կոլա, որպես զարդարանք ձողիկ լիմոն
2. 2 կուբիկ սառույց, 50 գրամ կոնյակ, տոնիկ, 
3. 2 կուբիկ սառույց, 50 գրամ կոնյակ, ծիրանի հյութ


պարզ են բայց շատ համով են, փորձեք

----------

Փոքրիկ (22.04.2009)

----------


## Bulbul

> Կոնյակով շատ համեղ կոկտեյլներ գիտեմ, պատրաստման եղանակը շատ հեշտ է, միայն գրամները պիտի ճիշտ լցնեք
> 
> 1. 2 կուբիկ սառույց, 50 գրամ կոնյակ, ու վրան կոկա-կոլա, որպես զարդարանք ձողիկ լիմոն
> 2. 2 կուբիկ սառույց, 50 գրամ կոնյակ, տոնիկ, 
> 3. 2 կուբիկ սառույց, 50 գրամ կոնյակ, ծիրանի հյութ
> 
> 
> պարզ են բայց շատ համով են, փորձեք



Վայ էս հաստատ Արարտ կոնյակի աքցիայի ժամանակ որ հյուրասիրում էին ու ռեցեպտները բաժանում էդ կոկտեյլներն էին

Իսկ ես սիրում եմ սեքս սառույցի վրա կոկտեյլը նյաաաամ :Love:

----------


## Apsara

մմմմ էսօր շատ համեղ «կոկտեյլ» պատրաստեցի, չորս ծիրանը կորիզազրկած մի ճաշի գդալ շաքարավազով ու կես բաժակ ջրով հարում եք բլենդեռով ու խմում:

Իսկ պաղպաղակով ինչ ասես կարելի է պատրաստել

պաղպաղակ բանան ջուր շաքարավազ
պաղպաղակ վիշնյա ջուր շաքարավազ :Love: 
պաղպաղակ ցանկացած փափուկ միրգ ջուր շաքարավազ :Smile: 

իսկ քանակները ընդհանրապես կապ չունեն, աչքաչափով ու նախասիրություններով առաջնորդվեք :Smile:

----------

Հետաքրքրություն ջան (11.07.2009)

----------


## Հետաքրքրություն ջան

*Կակաոյով ձվի կոկտեյլ*
1լ կաթ
 2ձու
 40գ կակաոյի փոշի կամ քերած շոկոլադ,
 50գ մեղր:
Բոլորը 1 րոպե խառնել հարիչով:

*Ձվով ազնվամորու կոկտեյլ*
1լ կաթ
 4 ձվի դեղնուց
200գ թարմ ազնվամորի
4 լիքը ճաշի գդալ պաղպաղակ
Բոլորը 1 րոպե խառնել հարիչով:

*Ձվով ելակի կոկտեյլ*
1լ կաթ, 4 լիքը ճաշի գդալ ելակի  պաղպաղակ
4 ձվի դեղնուց
100մլ ելակի եւ կիտրոնի օշարակ
Բոլորը 1 րոպե խառնել հարիչով:

*Մրգային կոկտեյլ*
1/2լ կաթ
2 մեծ բանան
 2 տանձ
50մլ մրգի օշարակ 
4 ճաշի գդալ մանրացրած սառույց

Սառույցի վրա դնել մանրացրացած մրդերի կտորները, վրան շաքարավազ ցանել, ավելացնել կաթ եւ 2 րոպե խառնել հարիչով;

----------


## Enigmatic

ես, իմ պատվին հատուկ հորինած ,ալկոհոլային կոկտելի բաղադրությունը կգրեմ գնամ տուն, անունը "Թիթիզակ" ա  :Jpit:  :Blush:  :Blush: 
իսկ ընհանրապես կոկտելների մեծ սիրահար եմ, ես կասեի հիմնականում մենակ կոկտելներ եմ խմում, բայց հիմնականում ոչ ալկոհոլային, իսկ ալկոհոլային "Կանաչ աչքերն" եմ սիրում, եթե իրոք լավ  սարքած, էլի շատ կան, բայց անունները չեմ հիշում :Blush:

----------


## Enigmatic

ուրեմ Իմ կոկտելի բաղադրությունը

Ջին- 0.25 ml.
Մարտինի-0.25 ml
սպրայթ-0.25 ml
Վիսկի( Red lable)-0.25 ml
Կամպարի- 0.10մլ
Սոկ, ըստ ցանկության, ցանկալի է գրեյֆրուտ

իսկ ամենաշատը սիրում եմ :Love: 

Բակարդի-0.25 ml
Քուանտրո- 50ml

----------


## erexa

Սիրում եմ ելակի կոկտեյլ, ոչ ալկոհոլային: Պատրաստման եղանակը հեշտ է:

250 գրամ ելակ
3 ճաշի գդալ թթվասեր
մի քիչ էլ շաքարի փոշի

Ելակը, թթվասերն ու շաքարի փոշին, 1-2 րոպե խառնել հարիչով:

----------

John (23.12.2013)

----------

